# mega weird



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

I've started doing trans anal irrigation, i put a little apple cider vinegar in. whenever i do, a few hours later i will get the feeling ive just swallowed some. it wont be at the front of my tongue like an ordinary aftertaste, but definitely the back of my tongue and roof of my mouth. back when things were bad i had a very bad taste in my mouth which turned to just a sourness, and once when i was lying on my side, i felt a flatus movement move past the left side of my adbomen, it caused me mild pain as it shifted to the bottom left of my abdomen as if the turn of the intestine was tight, i smelt instant leaky gas, then as i passed the flatus after the usual few seconds i smelt an ordinary fart.

how is this possible? is there a direct link between my lower colon and my mouth? is it more general like things down there can now get into my system and deposit themselves anywhere i'm currently making saliva or spit? is this a thing? would this happen to anyone if they used acv in a douche?


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

Honestly, i don't think so, things don't run that way for a very good reason. You'd end up shitting out your mouth. It is weird though.


----------



## WeAllHaveStories (Sep 13, 2014)

d


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

Could be something to do with the mucus membranes in both areas.


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

http://curezone.com/forums/am.asp?i=142861

"I've only started using coffee enemas in the last few weeks (just 3) and each time I have felt very good afterwards. The first time, I did not do a rinsing enema afterwards and I was high all day!

It must be the caffeine? I've even had the taste of coffee in my mouth from doing the enemas, and I don't drink coffee .. weird!"


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

Intothewild said:


> http://curezone.com/forums/am.asp?i=142861
> 
> "I've only started using coffee enemas in the last few weeks (just 3) and each time I have felt very good afterwards. The first time, I did not do a rinsing enema afterwards and I was high all day!
> 
> It must be the caffeine? I've even had the taste of coffee in my mouth from doing the enemas, and I don't drink coffee .. weird!"


sounds like it could be normal then


----------

